# im gonna get 2 Sundown E8v3D2



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

I want to run an old school punch 200 dsm. What dimensions should the box be to get the best bass? Is there an amp that is recommended instead of the punch 200? Also, the box will be on the upper tray of the trunk in my 63 with the subs facing to the rear. Any replies is appreciated


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

_External Height = 13 in
External Width = 29.5 in
External Depth = 13 in

Port Width = 2 in

Cut Sheet List:


External Enclosure Parts:

Front = 26 3/4 x 11 1/2
Back = 29 1/2 x 11 1/2

Left & Right Sides:
Side 1 = 11 1/2 x 11 1/2
Side 2 = 12 1/4 x 11 1/2

Top & Bottom = 29 1/2 x 13

L Port Internal Assembly Parts:

Front to Back = 9 1/2 x 11 1/2
Extension = 22 3/4 x 11 1/2_​


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

3/4in MDF or equivalent. These specs are from Jacob from Sundown.

You should throw about 600w of clean power at them This box and those subs fucking SLAM!!


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Man thanks a lot for the info. Is 13" too tall fit on the upper deck of the trunk? What amp do u recommend? Thanks again!!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

the 13" is the depth. I thought I remember my homie having a box that more than 13" deep in pretty much the same car.

What kind of money you looking to spend on an amp? Makes it easier for me to help if I know what your money limit is...


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

13" is the external height as well. I remember measuring one time and coming up with about 11" of clearance. I've always wondered how people had bigger speakers in that location....

I would say about 200-250 is what I'm looking to spend. Thx again


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## 2tirefire (Oct 23, 2012)

I will vouch for those subs. I have A b.d fosgate 1100 pushing those same 8's in a similar box tuned to 30hz in a cuddy cabin in my boat. It feels like the boat is going to fall apart. It hits the lows like I've never herd. Good choice, get lots of sound deadener cause its going to rattle your trunk something fierce.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

caddyking said:


> Man thanks a lot for the info. Is 13" too tall fit on the upper deck of the trunk? What amp do u recommend? Thanks again!!


You can only go about 10 3/4 in the trunk of a 63 impala due to the tension rods. It has to be stepped to allow anything larger. I had 2 10's in my impala in a custom box, and this is how we had to build it


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I'll try and get a box to fit that measurement


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

Another option to consider is if space is an issue u can remove torsion bar set up and use billet gas shock style I did that on my 63 running 2 12 Memphis mojo 12 and ported it up thru package tray off glass and it beats all in cabin


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Good idea. I like the idea of opening the trunk and seeing the speakers though. I would want the port to push air from the box through the center speaker grill in the backseat. Has anybody done or seen it done and is it a good idea?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

caddyking said:


> Good idea. I like the idea of opening the trunk and seeing the speakers though. I would want the port to push air from the box through the center speaker grill in the backseat. Has anybody done or seen it done and is it a good idea?


The port NEEDS to be generally the same direction as the subs. Otherwise you can get noise interference/cancellation off the pressure waves of the subs. You can however build the sub box firing into the cabin and facing the port that way with a plexiglass backer in the trunk so you can see the rear of the subs. If you did this you can add LED lighting, a design, etc. and make it look good too. Something like this


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

2 Sundown sa 12's in a rear dash blow through of my 64. Sound is loud/clean. No trunk rattle.


----------

